# Is there a saviour?



## Iain G (7 Jan 2013)

Tonight I was out riding on my recumbent trike with my 99% puncture proof Schwalbe tyres (or so I was told) but unfortunately my front tyre got a puncture. I couldn't fix the puncture due to my disability (paralsis of both arms) so all I could do was ride my trike back home slowly. I was on a gritty canal path in the middle of nowhere could these surface conditions play a part in my puncture? The tyre has a inner tube is there anything you can buy to stop punctures? Thanks for taking the time to read this I appreciate any help.

Iain


----------



## Lanzecki (7 Jan 2013)

Schwalbe? What type? I use Durano plus's. While they are always on the road, I've been thru gravel, stones, and pot holes. They are cut in a few places (so I can see the blue puncture resisting stuff) I've not yet had a flat.

Marathon Plus's are just Durano's with more blue puncture resisting stuff (technical term there).

Unfortunatly there is no such thing as a 100% puncture resistant tire, but Schwalbe Marathon and Durano's are as close as you can get.

I'll now wait for someone to suggest another make that's just as resistant.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jan 2013)

Some guys I work with swear by this, just thought I would mention it

http://www.instructables.com/id/Thorn-Proof-Bicycle-Tire-Tube-Flat-Protector/


----------



## Canrider (7 Jan 2013)

No offense, but that's just nutty in vaguely regular riding conditions. I remember people on USian bike forums going on about how to avoid thorns-in-the-road punctures, but it was always a bunch down Arizona-way that were obsessed about it.

You had a flat, it will happen. You can try and mitigate against with a selection of tyres, but ultimately you will likely fall afoul of it at some point.

Now, you say you can't change a flat on the road due to preexisting conditions, and we all know your tyres can't be 100% flat-proof, so perhaps what you need to do is decide whether it makes more sense to carry preinflated spare wheels (heavy, but ready to use), or try inflating your tyres with anti-flat goop: http://www.slime.com/.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2013)

This is personal experience, but I have had nothing but bother with Schwalbe tyres. After several massively frustrating incidents I switched to Continental Gatorskins for commuting and Michelin Krylion or Service Course for racing. Never had any bother since.

I would avoid that Slime stuff. Makes your wheels incredibly heavy and, again in my experience, doesn't work.


----------



## HovR (8 Jan 2013)

Which Schwalbe tires are your bike equipped with? The Marathon Plus is the most puncture resistant of the Schwalbe range, although there is also a slightly less puncture resistant Marathon (not plus). If you have the latter you may consider upgrading to the Marathon Plus model. They're a bit heavier but much more puncture resistant. These are the tires that many tourers swear by and ride many thousands of miles on.

As mentioned above, Slime inner tubes are an option, although I suspect anything big enough to puncture a Marathon Plus tire may be too big for slime or other sealants to fix, although having never tried it I don't know this for sure. 

The canal path could possibly have something to do with your puncture, if there were lots of bushes/brambles nearby then a thorn or similar may have caused your puncture, or even broken glass that you may have not seen, however the fact that the path was gritty shouldn't have been enough to cause a puncture in itself. 

Another thing to consider is that if your tires get too soft then this can actually cause punctures, as if you hit a large bump the tire deforms/compresses and traps the innertube between the tire and the rim, causing what's known as a pinch puncture. 

Hope some of that helps!


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

I'm not sure what Schwalbe tyes they are sorry I will buy some of those 'The Marathon Plus' tyres when my tread is low & the tyres need replacing. I'm going to give the slime a go as I've nothing to loose thank you for your advice guys it's much appreciated


----------



## HovR (8 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> I'm not sure what Schwalbe tyes they are sorry I will buy some of those 'The Marathon Plus' tyres when my tread is low & the tyres need replacing. I'm going to give the slime a go as I've nothing to loose thank you for your advice guys it's much appreciated


 
If they are Marathon Plus tires then they'll look something like this and should say Marathon Plus on the side, so if they don't have that they're probably another type of Schwalbe:









As you can see they have quite a lot of blue puncture resisting stuff (technical terms again!) inside of them.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> Tonight I was out riding on my recumbent trike with my 99% puncture proof Schwalbe tyres (or so I was told) but unfortunately my front tyre got a puncture. I couldn't fix the puncture due to my disability (paralsis of both arms) so all I could do was ride my trike back home slowly. I was on a gritty canal path in the middle of nowhere could these surface conditions play a part in my puncture? The tyre has a inner tube is there anything you can buy to stop punctures? Thanks for taking the time to read this I appreciate any help.
> 
> Iain


 
You have a problem! 
Nothing is 100% flat proof. Ime, sliming the tyres helps up to a point, that is you will be able to get home on a semi flat, if you know what I mean: I had a little bit of sharp gravel puncturing a slimed city jet, made it the 5 miles home, but had to inflate a bit.
Once, first outing with Marathon originals, sharp piece of metal, puncture. Not even the slime would have helped there.
As you cannot change the inner tube, I see possible solutions:
a friend/family member willing to be on standby for a rescue call, if you can manage the use of a mobile
or carry spare inner tubes plus tools, ride popular routes and ask for help from fellow cyclists.
A cycling buddy would be perfect!
Good luck, Iain!


----------



## mr messy (8 Jan 2013)

Puncture repair foam may be your only real diy option to get you home if able to operate can


----------



## AndyPeace (8 Jan 2013)

I've used Joe's No flats sealant on many tires, as well as other brands. It's pretty reliable stuff. I put around 80ml of sealant in a 26" tube and they last beyond the tire (Though also become glued to the tire!) I can recall 3 times when I've had sealant filled tires fail, in the last ten years...and one of those was when a tire came off and the inner tube got mangeled into the rear cassette! Using the sealant (rather than pre filled tubes) works best with schareder valves, as the valves can be unscrewed before the sealant is poured in.


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

My current tyre is the Schwalbe road cruiser


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Some guys I work with swear by this, just thought I would mention it
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Thorn-Proof-Bicycle-Tire-Tube-Flat-Protector/


 
That is seriously hardcore!


----------



## benb (8 Jan 2013)

I'll just say that I'm approaching 3 years and over 10,000km without a puncture - thanks to Marathon+

@Iain: cool recumbent!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> Tonight I was out riding on my recumbent trike with my 99% puncture proof Schwalbe tyres (or so I was told) but unfortunately my front tyre got a puncture. I couldn't fix the puncture due to my disability (paralsis of both arms) so all I could do was ride my trike back home slowly. I was on a gritty canal path in the middle of nowhere could these surface conditions play a part in my puncture? The tyre has a inner tube is there anything you can buy to stop punctures? Thanks for taking the time to read this I appreciate any help.
> 
> Iain


 
Off topic, but I was just wondering if you had your new trike yet.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> My current tyre is the Schwalbe road cruiser


That is one of Schwalbe's basic tyres: LINK. It has a reputation for being fast rolling and I understand has decent puncture protection compared to most basic tyres but not like Marathon or Marathon plus.


----------



## tadpole (8 Jan 2013)

My answer would be "Specialized All Condition Armadillo Tyres", and slime. Rode my bike for three years using that system without a puncture of any kind slowing me down, a few times I'd hear the hiss of air escaping and a small jet of green spraying from the tyre, but other than that I just check the pressure of the tyre weekly, and put in a few lbs if needed. which wasn't often compared to the tyres I have now (Schwalbe City Jet road)


----------



## siadwell (8 Jan 2013)

You might like to consider cycle breakdown cover from the ETA: https://www.eta.co.uk/breakdown/bicycle/


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Off topic, but I was just wondering if you had your new trike yet.


Yes I received 'The Beast' on the 21st December it's great to be able to ride again after such a horrific motorbike accident several years ago all hail 'Draisin' my riding saviour


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> Yes I received 'The Beast' on the 21st December it's great to be able to ride again after such a horrific motorbike accident several years ago all hail 'Draisin' my riding saviour


 
Coool! Have you posted lovingly taken photos yet?


----------



## byegad (8 Jan 2013)

Yes slime and M+ tyres will get you home most of the time, but there is no 100% solution. Personally I won't use M+ after having real issues getting a punctured one off, broken tyre levers, bloody knuckles and a shameful loss of temper one dark, wet night.


----------



## Minotier (8 Jan 2013)

Nice to hear you have got your trike and are now out and about Iain.. Nice Christmas present.
Sadly punctures do happen whatever, but the advice here is some of the most useful around.
All the very best on your return to riding and any problems you encounter are soon overcome.


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

Here's the beauty in her home land Germany just built


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

my tyres are 22 inch 15/8 do they make Schwalbe marathon or marathon plus in this size as I'm struggling to find them?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> my tyres are 22 inch 15/8 do they make Schwalbe marathon or marathon plus in this size as I'm struggling to find them?


That's an unusual size which I don't recognize. Are there any other size markings on the tyre?


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jan 2013)

I suppose one answer might be Green Tyres They don't appear to make a 22" bicycle tytre, but they do do 22" wheelchair tyres. They are used a lot on wheelchairs, where a puncture would be an obvious problem for the user.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> Here's the beauty in her home land Germany just built


 
Awesome! Is it heavy? Sorry for taking you off topic


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> I suppose one answer might be Green Tyres They don't appear to make a 22" bicycle tytre, but they do do 22" wheelchair tyres. They are used a lot on wheelchairs, where a puncture would be an obvious problem for the user.


I hadn't thought to look at wheelchair sizes. If it is one of these that has been used then there is a 22" Schwalbe Marathon Plus available. LINK

The ETRTO size would still be helpful to confirm it's the right size (there appear to be different versions of 22").


----------



## byegad (8 Jan 2013)

Solid tyres give a really harsh ride. So much so that practically everyone who has made them, and over the years that's a lot of manufacturers now don't either because they are out of business or simply no longer make them.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jan 2013)

byegad said:


> Solid tyres give a really harsh ride. So much so that practically everyone who has made them, and over the years that's a lot of manufacturers now don't either because they are out of business or simply no longer make them.


I didn't say they didn't! However a lot (most NHS?) of wheelchairs come fitted with them, and we detected very little difference when we changed to Schwalbe Grey pneumatic ones . As pusher, I can't say that the difference was very apparent to me either. Maybe if we used some better ones - Speedrun or Airborne, for example - but at the expense of puncture resistance which is what the OP is after.


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Awesome! Is it heavy? Sorry for taking you off topic


yes she's a heavy girl 60kg+ I think it's hard going up hills but fun going down though


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys I'd be lost without this forum & the very helpful people who make it what it is


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

The inner tube was goosed & couldn't be fixed so the company dealing with the after care will be fitting a new one in the next week or two


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

will most tyres fit if there the same inch diameter like in my case 22"? As you can tell I'm a novice in all aspects of cycling sorry for any questions that seem silly


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> yes she's a heavy girl 60kg+ I think it's hard going up hills but fun going down though



Thanks for answering my nosey questions, I'm fascinated with your coolmobile! I reckon you could give some Strava fans apoplexy thrashing their downhill times on that trike!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> will most tyres fit if there the same inch diameter like in my case 22"? As you can tell I'm a novice in all aspects of cycling sorry for any questions that seem silly


 Not necessarily. Looking at the Schwalbe size charts there seem to be at least 2 versions of 22" which are different enough that they are likely to cause problems fitting if you get the wrong one.

The ETRTO sizing will tell us which it is. This will be written on the sidewall of the tyre by the imperial size markings and will be in the format of 2 numbers a dash then 3 numbers. For example my bike is sized 37-622.


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

one or the numbers I got someone to jot down off the sidewall was 44-484


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> one or the numbers I got someone to jot down off the sidewall was 44-484


This is a difficult one now. The Marathon Plus I linked to is available as 25-489 (width-diameter) which is quite a bit narrower than what you have now and slightly bigger in diameter (5mm bigger), which may not seat correctly on your rims.

What we really need at this point is an expert. @Mickle, are you watching this thread?


----------



## Iain G (8 Jan 2013)

I guess my trike is different in more ways than one. Call out for @Mickle please lol


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jan 2013)

siadwell said:


> You might like to consider cycle breakdown cover from the ETA: https://www.eta.co.uk/breakdown/bicycle/


What a great idea!


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2013)

Marathon +, pumped up to somewhere near the maximum pressure, are pretty much bomb-proof, Iian. Two years on London bottle glass is a good testing ground.
.


----------



## Iain G (9 Jan 2013)

My insurance with Cycleguard has breakdown cover but unfortunately it doesn't cover flat tyres  I have no use in either hands too (typing with feet) so I need to see if I can stick a waterproof mobile phone any where on my Trike that is accessible to me & I'm able to use (if there's waterproof mobile phones available). That cover would be great & so cheap too thanks for the help guys


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Jan 2013)

Other than solid tyres you're never going to be 100% proofed

Much the same advice as others, Marathon Plus has been the most puncture proof tyres I've had. Its also a good idea to keep the tyres hard as possible and ride as light as you can so that any rogue nasties are more likely to deflect off than get caught in a squished bit. Not a perfect answer and if a thorn or glass shard is long enough then it'll perforate any level of puncture resistence

You'll also notice in the tyre cut through picture above, the sidewalls are far less protected if you pick up something off the usual contact point too which again is more likely to happen with a softer tyre or too much weight on the bike.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> My insurance with Cycleguard has breakdown cover but unfortunately it doesn't cover flat tyres  I have no use in either hands too (typing with feet) so I need to see if I can stick a waterproof mobile phone any where on my Trike that is accessible to me & I'm able to use (if there's waterproof mobile phones available). That cover would be great & so cheap too thanks for the help guys


 
There seems to be a puncture cover option on the site, price all in £45 a year if you pay by DD.

Edit, here is the link again, Iain.


----------



## Iain G (9 Jan 2013)

cheers I've got that one saved in my favourites I'll sort it out when 'The beast' is back on the road. It seems cheap which certainly is when compared to my trike insurance at £640


----------



## byegad (9 Jan 2013)

Iain G said:


> My insurance with Cycleguard has breakdown cover but unfortunately it doesn't cover flat tyres  I have no use in either hands too (typing with feet) so I need to see if I can stick a waterproof mobile phone any where on my Trike that is accessible to me & I'm able to use (if there's waterproof mobile phones available). That cover would be great & so cheap too thanks for the help guys


 
ETA will cover you for punctures. I'm covered in case of a breakdown as putting a recumbent trike onto the bus is impossible. About £50/annum for recovery including punctures.


----------



## Iain G (10 Jan 2013)

I've emailed the salesman at Draisin who build these bikes/trikes & he's going to have a look for me regarding tyres which should help as Schwalbe is a German company just like Draisin. Thanks for all the advice everyone


----------



## inkd (10 Jan 2013)

So its payday again so a few more cycle related bargains. I was looking at getting 2x slime/dr sludge tubes to add to a more puncture resist commute, I have stock tyres (Specialized nimbus flack jacket) inflated to near on max, Question is this - Waste of money or a good idea?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Jan 2013)

I think it's a splendid idea: others may say no way 
BTW Asda in my area are selling the slimed tubes for about a fiver each.


----------



## Iain G (12 Jan 2013)

After purchasing a cool pocket sized tyre pressure gauge I found the other 2 tyres were 48 & 46 PSI when all 3 should be 65 PSI maybe my puncture could of been prevented. Either way this is a crucial piece of kit that I'll be using regularly and it looks rather cool


----------



## inkd (12 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I think it's a splendid idea: others may say no way
> BTW Asda in my area are selling the slimed tubes for about a fiver each.


Well the slime route is not looking likely, I cant find any 700c in a schrader valve and tbh i have priced up a new tube/tyre levers and small pump for £12 so i will do that and put my trust in the flack jackets.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (12 Jan 2013)

I do a bit of trail riding by motorbike - one of the tips I picked up was to split an inner tube along its inner most point and then place this around a new tube when fitting into the tyre. Maybe you could ask the guys who are doiing the repair to look at this?


----------



## Iain G (12 Jan 2013)

I've heard of that before would it still be ok if there is slime inside of the inner tube it would be surrounding?


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (12 Jan 2013)

Yes I would think so. I've not used Slime but would look in your local country store and get the stuff the farmers put in the tractor tyres - it's meant to be good.


----------



## Iain G (14 Jan 2013)

I purchased a few bottles of slime last week so when my new inner tube arrives I'll be putting that in all 3 wheels but if I still get a puncture & I had someone to help me would the temporary puncture repair spray/foam still work with this slime gunk in? If it'll work & the temporary foam repair works any suggestion on the best ones? This looks like a bargain-
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bicycle-Spr...O4IY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1358160181&sr=8-4
whether these work or not & will still work with slimed inner tubes I don't know


----------



## Iain G (15 Feb 2013)

Well I am still waiting for a reply from the sales man in Germany regarding better tyres for my trike & in the mean time suffered another puncture. The tyre liner puncture protectors sound like a good idea but then I've read reviews saying they're good & some saying they cause punctures so I don't know what to think. In the mean time I've bought some 24 inch inner tubes for my 22 inch tyre's to use as liners to add puncture protection. So after slicing them should I cut the extra 2 inch length out & glue the separation to make it circular (with a slight overlap) before slipping the functional inner tube inside it?


----------



## Iain G (15 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Coool! Have you posted lovingly taken photos yet?


Here's a couple more pics of the German beauty in not so beautiful scenery.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2013)

Looks so damn cool!


----------



## 2Loose (15 Feb 2013)

When I tried Tyre Liners (mr tuffy) they ended up causing a couple of punctures where they overlapped inside the tyres.
As others have said, Marathon Plus are probably the most puncture resistant tyre on the market but even they are susceptible to the odd puncture (Only 1 in 6K but the evil thorn would have done for a tank track - honest!).

Very cool looking trike


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2013)

Iain G said:


> Here's a couple more pics of the German beauty in not so beautiful photography
> View attachment 19103
> View attachment 19104
> View attachment 19102



What an extraordinary machine, it looks great. How do you steer it and stop it if you have no use in your arms? Am I being a bit thick, 'cos I can't work it out?


----------



## HLaB (15 Feb 2013)

CarlP said:


> What an extraordinary machine, it looks great. How do you steer it and stop it if you have no use in your arms? Am I being a bit thick, 'cos I can't work it out?


I could be wrong but it looks like the seat is rigged upto the steerer and the brake lever would be foot operated.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2013)

Is there a saviour? I dn't know but ...


----------



## Iain G (16 Feb 2013)

You're not being thick mate my trike is one of only 20 in the world with this body steer type along with my trike being the only one in Britain it's been custom built for me so it's the only one in the world. Basically the steering is operated by me leaning into my seat where steering rods connect from my seat to the front wheel (I lean left to go left & right to go right). My brakes are back pedal & a foot brake I've highlighted the steering in orange & yellow (some of the steering isn't visible on the pics so I've also highlighted where it goes) and the foot brake is pointed out in green.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2013)

Iain G said:


> You're not being thick mate my trike is one of only 20 in the world with this body steer type along with my trike being the only one in Britain it's been custom built for me so it's the only one in the world. Basically the steering is operated by me leaning into my seat where steering rods connect from my seat to the front wheel (I lean left to go left & right to go right). My brakes are back pedal & a foot brake I've highlighted the steering in orange & yellow (some of the steering isn't visible on the pics so I've also highlighted where it goes) and the foot brake is pointed out in green.



Thanks for the detailed information, its even more extraordinary than I thought.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2013)

Iain G said:


> View attachment 19123
> View attachment 19122
> You're not being thick mate my trike is one of only 20 in the world with this body steer type along with my trike being the only one in Britain it's been custom built for me so it's the only one in the world. Basically the steering is operated by me leaning into my seat where steering rods connect from my seat to the front wheel (I lean left to go left & right to go right). My brakes are back pedal & a foot brake I've highlighted the steering in orange & yellow (some of the steering isn't visible on the pics so I've also highlighted where it goes) and the foot brake is pointed out in green.


 
What a fantastic machine - a lovely piece of engineering.

I have to say that I feel more than a bit humbled by reading this thread. I mope around bitching about a bit of rain and you get out with vastly bigger issues to deal with.


----------



## Herzog (16 Feb 2013)

That's a pretty amazing bit of kit!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2013)

Herzog said:


> That's a pretty amazing bit of kit!!


 With a pretty amazing pilot by the sound of things. Humbled.


----------



## Iain G (16 Feb 2013)

Thanks guys it was certainly a life changer for me along with my adapted car. I've highlighted a couple of other functions below. One is the indicators which are operated by a left & right foot pedal which self cancel once the turn is made. The second is the gear lever & the third is a pedal assist motor which is turned on via a switch on the side of the seat ( it's not visible on the pic as it's on the other side but I turn it on with my knee). You still have to pedal but the resistance is a lot less although I don't use it a lot it's great if I'm knackered or going up a steep hill. The battery lasts approximately 13 miles but speed wise the motor max's out at 10mph as it has a restrictor on put on by ze Germans who won't turn it off for health & safety laws that apply in Britian & Germany


----------



## Iain G (16 Feb 2013)

She's a heavy girl at around 10+ stone so hill climbing can feel brutal although she loves it down hill  At the minute she's on got 7 gears so I've not been able to go faster than 28mph but I am getting some more gears added so I'm hoping to hit 45mph


----------



## Iain G (16 Feb 2013)

2Loose said:


> When I tried Tyre Liners (mr tuffy) they ended up causing a couple of punctures where they overlapped inside the tyres.


I've thought about maybe not overlapping the liner (in my case sliced inner tube) but meeting in the middle & using some low profile puncture repair patches on the outside of the liner facing the tyre. What doe you reckon?


----------



## 2Loose (16 Feb 2013)

Iain G said:


> I've thought about maybe not overlapping the liner (in my case sliced inner tube) but meeting in the middle & using some low profile puncture repair patches on the outside of the liner facing the tyre. What doe you reckon?


I think you'll spend several hours trying to keep the liner in position while you attempt this! They are a pain to fit anyway, so attempting to keep them flat against the inside of the tyre while you attempt to get the correct inflated length, then patch the join...even thinking about it - just NO!! Save yourself a world of stress and get some M+


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Feb 2013)

2Loose said:


> Save yourself a world of stress and get some M+


Small problem - they aren't available in this size, as discussed earlier in the thread.


----------



## 2Loose (16 Feb 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Small problem - they aren't available in this size, as discussed earlier in the thread.


Apologies, lots has been posted since I read it. EDIT: I just reread everything and there seems to be some doubt, rather than a flat out 'no they aren't'. Maybe just my reading perception.

Either way, one idea would be to gaffer tape the liner to the inside of the tyre which would make it fairly easy to do, wouldn't need to patch the join then either and would ensure the liner was flat against the inside of the tyre.


----------



## Iain G (16 Feb 2013)

That sounds like a good idea to make it easy so I'm thinking of maybe using duct taping it to the inside of the tyre but still using some puncture patches to make rubber wall 100% thus removing the 0.5% or so gap from where the tape is holding the joint together. The patches would be facing the tyre wall rather than in direct contact with the inner tube which will eventually be inflated. This small bump from the patches I would of thought wouldn't causes punctures as they are okay on repair punctures thus giving the repaired area a slight bump too. Say the functioning inner tube has a puncture repair patch already on it & it comes into contact with my makeshift liner in the exact same place as where the joint is where the patches holding it together this shouldn't be too bumpy to cause a puncture?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Feb 2013)

2Loose said:


> I just reread everything and there seems to be some doubt, rather than a flat out 'no they aren't'. Maybe just my reading perception.


To be fair you are correct. There is a size available which is intended for wheelchairs but it is much narrower than what Iain G already has and the tyre bead is about 5mm bigger in diameter. Without the opinion of an expert I wouldn't like to recommend using this size as I have no idea whether it will seat properly.

The machine is such a fabulous bit of kit that I can't quite fathom why it's been built using such an uncommon size of wheel. If the wheels were one standard size bigger or smaller there is loads of tyre choice.


----------



## 2Loose (16 Feb 2013)

Iain, I think you could safely overlap the liner if it was covered in gaffer tape and forgo the patches completely. I am pretty sure the couple of punctures that I experienced while using liners were due to the overlap moving and pinching the tyre.
If you do it as you propose, that sounds like it would work well too.


----------



## Iain G (16 Feb 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> To be fair you are correct. There is a size available which is intended for wheelchairs but it is much narrower than what Iain G already has and the tyre bead is about 5mm bigger in diameter. Without the opinion of an expert I wouldn't like to recommend using this size as I have no idea whether it will seat properly.
> 
> The machine is such a fabulous bit of kit that I can't quite fathom why it's been built using such an uncommon size of wheel. If the wheels were one standard size bigger or smaller there is loads of tyre choice.


 
You're right these unusual wheel sizes are proving to be a ball ache for getting different tyres which make her a stand alone unique machine but bloody annoying for this


----------



## Iain G (16 Feb 2013)

2Loose said:


> Iain, I think you could safely overlap the liner if it was covered in gaffer tape and forgo the patches completely. I am pretty sure the couple of punctures that I experienced while using liners were due to the overlap moving and pinching the tyre.
> If you do it as you propose, that sounds like it would work well too.


 



Thanks mate


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Feb 2013)

Iain G said:


> You're right these unusual wheel sizes are proving to be a ball ache for getting different tyres which make her a stand alone unique machine but bloody annoying for this


I wish I could suggest an easy solution.

I think the fix that you and 2Loose have discussed is likely to work best for the time being. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Herzog (16 Feb 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> With a pretty amazing pilot by the sound of things. Humbled.


Indeed, it's nice to see that cycling really is for everyone!


----------



## Iain G (16 Feb 2013)

2Loose said:


> Iain, I think you could safely overlap the liner if it was covered in gaffer tape and forgo the patches completely.* I am pretty sure the couple of punctures that I experienced while using liners were due to the overlap moving and pinching the tyre.*


 
So far with me not being able to find better puncture proof tyres & given my inability to repair a puncture when I'm out on my own would using a puncture resistant liner with my makeshift inner tube liner as well be too much together? I just want to feel as confident as I can riding on my own as my trike weighs nearly as heavy me & getting a fast rear puncture could prove immovable for me. My 2nd puncture was to my rear tyre which was a slow one fortunately so when I went to move my trike out of the shed the next day it I struggled to move it due to all the weight being positioned towards the back. I have to use a bottle jack to repair a puncture to the rear tyre which makes things hard as there's no real jacking points on the trike. Thanks for the advice & kind words guys


----------



## Iain G (17 Feb 2013)

I've taken the tyre & inner tube off my trike but I've ran out of gaffer tape so I'll have to get some in the morning but after seeing the inner tube I'm using as a liner inside my tyre it did get me thinking of double protection. I've cut off the 2 inch excess off could I just taped the inner tube (liner) inside the tyre without splitting it meaning it's double the thickness & double the protection or would it be too much of a lip between the tyre/liner & come into conflict with the functioning inflated inner tube?


----------



## Iain G (17 Feb 2013)

Can anyone recommend any reliable & effective puncture proof liners please? I wish they made M+ for my wheels to save me from all this hassle & worry  Sorry for so many questions guys but given my situation I need all the help I can get thanks


----------



## Iain G (18 Feb 2013)

I've spotted this that sounds good although it would be over £30 for me to buy 3 for my trikehttp://www.wiggle.co.uk/panaracer-flataway-tyre-liner/
My tyre size is 22x15/8 & this liner comes as either 700c or MTB size which size should I buy the 700c?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Feb 2013)

Iain G said:


> I've spotted this that sounds good although it would be over £30 for me to buy 3 for my trikehttp://www.wiggle.co.uk/panaracer-flataway-tyre-liner/
> My tyre size is 22x15/8 & this liner comes as either 700c or MTB size which size should I buy the 700c?


 That looks like an interesting product. I'm not sure which size is going to be best but as your tyres are relatively wide (44mm), I'd suggest the MTB option might be the one to go for. Whichever you choose will need trimming down to length.

Wiggle have customer service contacts on their site. I think it would be worth getting in touch with them and asking some questions before spending any money.


----------



## Iain G (18 Feb 2013)

I will do I just need to understand how to work out tyre sizes/widths from the numbers as you can tell 
I'm a novice. I understand the 22 stands for 22" diameter but not the other numbers sorry if i sound thick I need to understand the 15/8 part ?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Feb 2013)

Iain G said:


> I will do I just need to understand how to work out tyre sizes/widths from the numbers as you can tell
> I'm a novice. I understand the 22 stands for 22" diameter but not the other numbers sorry if i sound thick I need to understand the 15/8 part ?


It's the tyre width in imperial measure - 1 inch and 5 eighths.

For bike tyre sizes I prefer the ETRTO measurement (you quoted it earlier as 44-484 on your trike) as this simply shows the width (44mm) and the size of rim it fits (484mm diameter) making it easy to be sure you've got the right size, unlike the older measures where there can be multiple versions of each size which aren't necessarily compatible.


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2013)

Wow, just caught up with this thread. I think Stan's in the tubes is the answer until a set of puncture proof tyres can be sourced in that size. Im not a fan of liners - whether polyeurethane or aramid - due to their habit of abrading the inner tube. And adding another layer of inner tube as a protective barrier doesnt stop punctures, it merely delays them. 

If tyre availability proves to be an ongoing problem theres always the option of rebuilding the wheels with a more common rim/tyre standard.


----------



## Iain G (18 Feb 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's the tyre width in imperial measure - 1 inch and 5 eighths.
> 
> For bike tyre sizes I prefer the ETRTO measurement (you quoted it earlier as 44-484 on your trike) as this simply shows the width (44mm) and the size of rim it fits (484mm diameter) making it easy to be sure you've got the right size, unlike the older measures where there can be multiple versions of each size which aren't necessarily compatible.


Thanks for explaining that it really helps


----------



## Iain G (18 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Wow, just caught up with this thread. I think Stan's in the tubes is the answer until a set of puncture proof tyres can be sourced in that size. Im not a fan of liners - whether polyeurethane or aramid - due to their habit of abrading the inner tube. And adding another layer of inner tube as a protective barrier doesnt stop punctures, it merely delays them.
> 
> If tyre availability proves to be an ongoing problem theres always the option of rebuilding the wheels with a more common rim/tyre standard.


Stan's in the tubes is that tubeless tyres? Do they do them for my wheel size? I've spent around £8500+ on this trike with the motor on the front wheel costing £3000 this is getting more expensive than I may afford Why couldn't my wheels be a conventional 24" or something


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2013)

Stans is a tubeless system sealant which also happens to work very well as a tube sealant.

I use it on all of our family's bikes - inside puncture proof tyres on the high mileage bikes - and we never get punctures. Never. 

I laugh in the face of The Puncture Faery.


----------



## Iain G (18 Feb 2013)

Ok I will look at that cheers do you put it through your valve like slime?


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2013)

Yeah.


----------



## Iain G (18 Feb 2013)

Cheers Mickle I've just bought 32OZ of stans tyre sealant for £22


----------



## Iain G (20 Feb 2013)

I hope it does this on my inner tubes cos this looks awesome 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTlZvOVG8zs


----------



## mickle (20 Feb 2013)

Yeah, good innit!?


----------



## Iain G (20 Feb 2013)

This product is the best thing I've since my trike lol Stans no tubes should be made as a sticky on the beginner's board it's a must have & should be one of the ten commandments in cycling there is a saviour after all thanks mickle


----------



## mickle (20 Feb 2013)

As head of the disability department at Get Cycling (Community Interest Company) I have a professional interest in your amazing machine. We dont sell your particular brand of trike but nonetheless, if theres anything I can do to help from a technical point of view just let me know.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Feb 2013)

Iain G said:


> I hope it does this on my inner tubes cos this looks awesome
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTlZvOVG8zs




If you'll excuse my language, that's the $hit.


----------



## Iain G (20 Feb 2013)

Thanks mickle


----------



## mickle (20 Feb 2013)

Aye.


----------



## Iain G (21 Feb 2013)

So are tubeless tyres better with stans & would you recommend me converting my current tyres to tubeless kit or will I be ok with my current inner tube with stans in?


----------



## mickle (21 Feb 2013)

Tubes is easier to live with.


----------



## Iain G (21 Feb 2013)

Okay good that makes it easier for me thanks.


----------



## Iain G (22 Feb 2013)

Can you be endanger of putting too much stans no tubes sealant in your inner tubes mickle & how much would you recommend putting in my 22" 15/8 tyres 2 ounce?


----------



## mickle (22 Feb 2013)

I put around half a cup full in each tyre. I dont think you can put 'too much' in but you can easily put in more than is necessary. Id never use more than one cup (the little red measuring cup which comes with).


----------



## Iain G (22 Feb 2013)

okay I've put a cup in each to hopefully give optimum protection. When would you recommend changing the solution & how do I get it out of my inner tubes upon replacement?


----------



## mickle (22 Feb 2013)

I've never replaced any of mine (though it does say that you should on the bottle - and they would say that wouldn't they?). It's still sloshing around inside, I can only presume it's still doing its job three+ years down the line. Either drain it out or replace the tube I guess...


----------



## Iain G (22 Feb 2013)

That's good to know I was thinking I would need to write down when it needs replacing that's put me at ease cheers mickle


----------



## Typhon (22 Feb 2013)

So I've just had my second puncture within a week of fitting gatorskins so not too impressed. Schwalbe Marathon plus tyres don't seem to come in 700 X 23C and according to wiggle weigh 900g each. I want better puncture protection but I don't want to completely sacrifice performance. They look like they have a lot of rolling resistance too.

Would Durano pluses help stop getting punctures from thorns? They have that blue puncture resistant stuff. Or should I just accept that this is an occupational hazard of living in the countryside, especially when the hedges are being cut?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> So I've just had my second puncture within a week of fitting gatorskins so not too impressed. Schwalbe Marathon plus tyres don't seem to come in 700 X 23C and according to wiggle weigh 900g each. I want better puncture protection but I don't want to completely sacrifice performance. They look like they have a lot of rolling resistance too.
> 
> Would Durano pluses help stop getting punctures from thorns? They have that blue puncture resistant stuff. Or should I just accept that this is an occupational hazard of living in the countryside, especially when the hedges are being cut?


 
Replied on Strava but, in case you miss it, I fitted the Durano Plus in 700x23 to my Forme road bike. I don't go fast enough to notice if they are any slower  I just went for the cheapest which has the wire bead but, if you don't mind paying a few more pounds, I think the Kevlar beaded ones will be a fraction lighter. My roads are pretty poorly surfaced and gritty just now and they have been good so far.


----------



## Typhon (22 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Replied on Strava but, in case you miss it, I fitted the Durano Plus in 700x23 to my Forme road bike. I don't go fast enough to notice if they are any slower  I just went for the cheapest which has the wire bead but, if you don't mind paying a few more pounds, I think the Kevlar beaded ones will be a fraction lighter. My roads are pretty poorly surfaced and gritty just now and they have been good so far.


 
Excellent, they're the ones I was looking at and my roads are dreadful too so it's good to know you haven't had any problems with them.

Which are the ones with Kevlar? There are two Durano pluses I can see on chain reaction but it doesn't state that and it's not really clear to me why the one that isn't "performance" is a fiver more.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45443
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=83215

I've never known anything to be so complicated as buying stuff for bikes.  I'm agonising over every single decision.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Excellent, they're the ones I was looking at and my roads are dreadful too so it's good to know you haven't had any problems with them.
> 
> Which are the ones with Kevlar? There are two Durano pluses I can see on chain reaction but it doesn't state that and it's not really clear to me why the one that isn't "performance" is a fiver more.
> 
> ...


 
Think they describe one as wire bead and other as folding. Here are the two side by side on Evans site. Think the folding should be lighter if it is a concern.

http://www.evanscycles.com/search?query=durano+plus&x=0&y=0


----------



## Typhon (22 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Think they describe one as wire bead and other as folding. Here are the two side by side on Evans site. Think the folding should be lighter if it is a concern.
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/search?query=durano plus&x=0&y=0


 
Ah that makes it clearer thanks. Yes I think I'll go for the folding one.


----------



## carp on wheels (4 Mar 2013)

im going to use some of stans no tubes in my inner tubes as well, the size is 700x28c, what would be the right amount to put into inner tubes of this size? cheerz


----------



## Iain G (17 May 2013)

Just a update with my first experience using Stans no tubes on my inner tubed tyres. I did unfortunately get a puncture the other day on the Liverpool & Leeds canal (prevail punctures at my peril I know). At the time I thought I heard air escaping but carried on for about 50 feet to get the solution around the potential puncture & as I checked the tyre to my pleasure it had stayed up & getting back home was not a issue thank god. The following day I found my tyre deflated & upon removal of the tyre on closer inspection there was 4 punctures in close proximity & a thorn lay flat on the inner tube. So from my experience is Stans gets you home with several punctures no worries


----------

